# Hello



## midori (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello!

My name is Kirstie and I currently live in northern Ireland, as my husband is in the army. (he's in Afghanistan at the moment, but less than three weeks to go!!!)

We have a houseful here, three children, three Golden retrievers (I breed and show them), two cats, one moggy and one Ragdoll, 14 adult rats, plus babies (I am part hand rearing a litter that are on a foster doe at the moment as their Mum sadly died when they were 11 days old and the foster Mum has thirteen of her own babies), a group of five Multi-mammates, plus babies and eight mice.

luckily, I don't work, so I spend my days taking care of that lot... :lol:

I am a feeder breeder, and never intended to get mice. However, my local pet shop gave me three that had been delivered to them by accident and it went on from there... I have never paid much attention to mice before, but they are so amazingly gorgeous I can't resist them! Although I breed feeders, I have a 'rule' that none of my adults are ever fed, they are kept retired as pets, and I try to keep all my rodents as closely as pets would be kept as possible, whch includes large, decent cages with lots of toys, plenty of handling/time out of cages, and a pet diet. It probably costs me a lot more money to do things the way I do, but I feel happier than if I was buying frozen pet shop rodents that had been intensively bred and not kept well.

It is nice that this forum welcomes breeders like me, as I obviously want to learn as much aspossible sothat my animals have a good life. Plus, hard though it might be to believe, I do love them, and it's nice to show them off sometimes!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi! What part of NI are you currently in?

I hope your husband comes home safe


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi There

You have your hands full dont you? My word all those ratties et al. Hope hubby gets back safely for all of you.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome; I'm kind of new here myself having joined just a week ago. Any chance you will put up pix up the ratties and mousies?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

